
We've improved Panda load speed by 7x. A magic touch to AngularJS boot mechanism - ahmetsulek
https://medium.com/panda-blog/panda-just-got-7x-f-f-faster-5d27ce507694#.zdjol7grk
======
brudgers
Curious how long it might be until the technical article is shared.

